# to find oneself



## Honeyduke

In the context of 

' to find oneself in a field/ in the middle of an estate/ at the edge of the circle'

Would I use найтн себя or would a different verb be used . . or perhaps a reflexive? My dictionary isn't comprehensive enough to tell me!


----------



## Thomas1

Hi,

How about: _очутиться_?

Tom


----------



## Jana337

Honeyduke said:


> Would I use найтн себя or would a different verb be used


Almost certainly not.  I'd suggest находиться. Just a guess.

Jana


----------



## cyanista

Thomas1 said:


> How about: _очутиться_?



Sounds good.


----------



## outminded

maybe_
to find oneself_ — найти или обрести себя, свое призвание; чувствовать себя


----------



## Etcetera

Honeyduke said:


> ' to find oneself in a field/ in the middle of an estate/ at the edge of the circle'


Очутиться (на поле, etc) is a good suggestion. 

Я обнаружил, что нахожусь на поле (I found myself in a field) is also possible. But such sentence presupposes that the person was too deeply in their thoughts for some time, so they didn't notice where they were going.


----------



## outminded

*Thomas*, *Jana337*, *Etcetera*, *cyanista*, согласен  с вами, и
_' to find oneself in a field/ in the middle of an estate/ at the edge of the circle'_ - относится именно к физическому местоположению субъекта.

И вместе с тем, _to find oneself in a field_ можно перевести и как "_найти себя в [определенной] области_". Контекст имеет решающее значение


----------



## Vladislav

I think it's definitely очутиться/оказаться


----------



## scriptum

Очутиться and оказаться seem to have different meanings.
Он очутился: he found himself.
Он оказался: he was found.


----------



## Maroseika

scriptum said:


> Очутиться and оказаться seem to have different meanings.
> Он очутился: he found himself.
> Он оказался: he was found.


According to Ozhegov these two words are almost full synonyms when the object is in Locative  (*очутиться/оказаться где*).
Only with the object in Instrumental we may use *оказаться (кем, чем)* and cannot use *очутиться.*
Therefore I'm not sure we should translate them English in different ways (Passive/Active).


----------



## scriptum

Still,
1. Его искали, он оказался в другой комнате.
2. Неожиданно для себя он оказался \ очутился в другой комнате.
In the 1st case, the two words are NOT interchangeable.
Оказался represents the point of view of the public.
Очутился represents the point of view of the actor.


----------



## Maroseika

scriptum said:


> Still,
> 1. Его искали, он оказался в другой комнате.
> 2. Неожиданно для себя он оказался \ очутился в другой комнате.
> In the 1st case, the two words are NOT interchangeable.
> Оказался represents the point of view of the public.
> Очутился represents the point of view of the actor.


I agree that such nuance (actor/public) presents here, and it matchs etymological sense of очутиться, but it's not necessarily so in all cases:
Как ты здесь очутился?
Как тут очутилась эта грязная машина?
Anyway, your criterion looks very good and useful.


----------



## dima_david

Another way to translate the original phrase in question is "обнаружил себя": "Когда он очнулся, то обнаружил себя в странной комнате..."


----------



## Etcetera

dima_david said:


> Another way to translate the original phrase in question is "обнаружил себя": "Когда он очнулся, то обнаружил себя в странной комнате..."


Это предложение кажется мне каким-то странным.
Гораздо более естественно прозвучало бы "Когда он очнулся, то обнаружил, что находится в (какой-то) странной комнате".


----------



## Maroseika

Etcetera said:


> Это предложение кажется мне каким-то странным.
> Гораздо более естественно прозвучало бы "Когда он очнулся, то обнаружил, что находится в (какой-то) странной комнате".


Тем не менее, на оборот "обнаружил себя" в интернете имеется огромное количество ссылок. Приходится признать, что при всей своей странности он вполне активен.


----------



## cyanista

Etcetera said:


> Это предложение кажется мне каким-то странным.
> Гораздо более естественно прозвучало бы "Когда он очнулся, то обнаружил, что находится в (какой-то) странной комнате".



Я согласна с Etcetera . Для меня "обнаружил себя" привычнее в несколько другом контексте.

К примеру:

Кандидат в депутаты МО "Светлановское" *обнаружил себя* в списках досрочно проголосовавших.
...включая политолога и члена РНПК Нурбулата Масанова, который, проснувшись в один из мартовских дней, *обнаружил себя* запертым в собственной квартире накануне демонстрации 30 марта.
Он *обнаружил себя *окруженным ордой беснующихся животных.

Вы правы, Maroseika, что в Google можно найти огромное количество фраз типа "Он был разморожен ровно тысячу лет спустя, 31 декабря 2999 года, и *обнаружил себя* в городе Нью-Нью-Йорк." По-моему, это сильно смахивает на кальку из английского. 

Как вы считаете, друзья?


----------



## Etcetera

cyanista said:


> Вы правы, Maroseika, что в Google можно найти огромное количество фраз типа "Он был разморожен ровно тысячу лет спустя, 31 декабря 2999 года, и *обнаружил себя* в городе Нью-Нью-Йорк." По-моему, это сильно смахивает на кальку из английского.
> 
> Как вы считаете, друзья?


Мне эта фраза тоже кажется калькой из английского.
Кстати, я все чаще и чаще ловлю себя на том, что пытаюсь строить фразы по-русски с английским


----------



## Etcetera

cyanista said:


> Вы правы, Maroseika, что в Google можно найти огромное количество фраз типа "Он был разморожен ровно тысячу лет спустя, 31 декабря 2999 года, и *обнаружил себя* в городе Нью-Нью-Йорк." По-моему, это сильно смахивает на кальку из английского.
> 
> Как вы считаете, друзья?


Мне эта фраза тоже кажется калькой из английского.
Кстати, я все чаще и чаще ловлю себя на том, что пытаюсь строить фразы по-русски с английским синтаксисом. _Обнаруживать себя_ где-то мне еще не приходилось, но я уже несколько раз пугала родных и друзей фразами с чуть ли не дословным переводом английской конструкции to be supposed to do smth.


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> Вы правы, Maroseika, что в Google можно найти огромное количество фраз типа "Он был разморожен ровно тысячу лет спустя, 31 декабря 2999 года, и *обнаружил себя* в городе Нью-Нью-Йорк." По-моему, это сильно смахивает на кальку из английского.
> Как вы считаете, друзья?


Возможно, и калька. Но калька эта попала явно не на пустую почву, поскольку "обнаружить себя" имелось в языке и раньше, пусть и в несколько ином смысле - выказать себя:
Бердяев о Булгакове: "Он сравнительно недавно обнаружил себя, как католик [тут ещё интересна и запятая]...С известного момента он обнаружил себя католиком" ("Самопознание", гл. 10).
Ленин: "...означенный священник всем известен раньше и обнаружил себя на съезде одним из достойнейших пастырей-миссионеров".
А вот Аксёнов:  "Бедный, что ты почувствовал, когда проснулся после сладкой спячки и обнаружил себя в этой гнусной клетке?!" ("Московская сага", гл. 12). Хотя Аксёнова, конечно, в кальке вполне можно заподозрить...


----------

